# Interesting story



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a way to get caught:

Guy Busts Woman Cheating, Writes A Note To Her Boyfriend | The Inquisitr News

and the response by the guy who revealed the deed:

Guy Who Wrote Viral Cheating Note Speaks Out | The Inquisitr News


----------

